# Lifesavers at Work



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I don’t claim to know too much about lifesaving procedures…
But if anyone is going to bring this guy back to life, my money is on the girl on the right…


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazz:

_I don't claim to know too much about lifesaving procedures_

Shame on you, you might miss out on giving the kiss of life and chest compressions to somebody like one of those lifeguards :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A bit of advice that they may not have realised....

if breathing and pulse have both stopped, CPR (compressing the heart and maintaining an artificial circulation) is more important than ventilating the lungs........

So the chances of success for either of those is not high, IF he is neither breathing or his heart operating.......

Getting an AED and oxygen to the casualty by screaming for help would be more beneficial......

and any other response requires a good circulation to exert any influence.....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quite right Penqu.

Untrained - SHOUT for help first.

I go by my training - easily remembered nmenonics.

*DRS*

*D*anger - the shark may still be in the shallows!

*R*esponse - That's what the 2nd girl is doing!

*S*hout - or phone or whatever possible at the location, ie big *SOS* in the sand!.

Then

*ABC*

*A*irway - no good doing M-M if he has a fish stuck in his throat!

*B*reathing - is the chest rising and falling - good excuse for a perv on one of those lifeguards!

*C*irculation - I am useless at finding a pulse so I go straight into CPR.

Only give M-M if you are trained, otherwise go straight into 30 chest compressions.

By the way 30 does not represent chest size otherwise you could be lucky and have to give 36 or more compressions!

Don't pussyfoot around with the chest compressions either.
Depress the chest by a third of the body depth.
If you hear a crack as you break a rib, don't worry - it is quite common.
Just back off a bit!

I hope that by treating this in a light-hearted way some of you may remember what to do.


----------

